# Anyone riding a Time RXR VIP? Please show us!!



## sam575 (Aug 17, 2009)

Who has one these built up? Please post pictures.

WOW


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

There is a nice metalic flake in the logos. Very subtle but nice, much prefer this to the Prince BOB.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

search pista palace


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

correct, pista palace is the place to go.



















more pics at the weight weenies.


----------

